# Who is 100% alone in trying to prep.



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I have family to take care of, but they are how ya say it head's up their yep, no one want's to even think their way of life will be affected by all the crap going on now. Well it's just me to put it all together for 5 of us and on a limited income at that. In the mean while everyone go's on spending like our gov. has been. It is a tough thing to do by myself. I guess everyone thinks i,ve fliped on them. All i asked was to put some thing back in case of a storm or national emergency. They don't have a clue or want one. It is me and only me to do it and it suck's that's for sure. All i can say for sure it's me and only me 100% trying to maybe have a little something layed back. If it were not for my grandbaby i might have left them to their own. I can't do it. I have to try to fix enough to give her a chance in the future. How many of us are in that shape, trying to do it all by your self in spite of those around you.


----------



## longtime (Nov 22, 2009)

Your in a hard spot. I have my wife's support, but that's all. I have planned on most of my family showing up when the SHTF. None of them make any effort, they don't think things will ever south. 

So not as bad as you, but I understand.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

All you can do is ... well ... what you can.

I can't say I know how you feel because I don't but as a fire and life safety educator, I can say you are not alone with your problem. Many people have ask me how to get the family on the boat. (so to speak)

It will not be easy ... but it can be done. You have friends "here" that WILL help you along your way. 

Ask yourself where you want to start and go from there... Right now ... what would you like to do first?


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

My wife believes in stcoking up and she hunts and is really good with guns, but she does not like the idea of being a "prepper". I'm slowly trying to get her past that. We are not a rich family and we all know the value of putting things back for the future. So thankfully it's more of a team effort here. I'm sure you will persevere, Kyfarmer, and they will come around sooner or later. You can vent here any time you need to. That's what we're here for.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

WOW!!! I feel really blessed. She's on board with all of it. This year we agreed it was time to really put up a lot more stuff. Every time we go to the store we get a little extra. I had to put up three more shelving units to hold it. I filled a 250 gal. tank of diesel and as soon as I go get the tank, I'm going to fill another.
The only thing she is not willing to do is a dry run. Shut off the main breaker and spend a weekend in the 19th century.


----------



## Kriket (Dec 9, 2009)

A woman's suggestion - Get her into couponing. The "coupon culture" is also one of stockpilers which is extremely helpful when prepping. Depending on what area of the country (deals are harder to find in Canada, especially if you don't have a safeway) I can suggest some blogs to show your wife. Anyway, deal hunting and couponing is like a high, every week I save AT LEAST 50% on my groceries most weeks I save more like 80%. It's very cool to see your grocery bill to go from $150 to $30. It may be the motivation she needs to see that prepping is worth while. I know that's how my DH and I work. He takes care of the financial prepping, and drills (fire and bug out) and I take care of the more domestic things like food and house supplies like making soap and the such.

I do feel for you, my DH was mega skeptical of my "sillyness" until my job went under and we lived on my "sillyness" for 2 months.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

I have been gently getting hubby into the game. 

Last year, around election time, I started mentioning on a frequent basis all the anti gun nuts out there trying to take away our rights to keep and bear. That netted me a handgun for my birthday, and a shotgun for oldest DD for Christmas.
 


He has known about my bug out bag for 2 yrs. Yesterday I was repacking it into a wheeled carry on someone had thrown away( in a separate post I should expound upon the benefits of being married to the person responsible for the garbage pick up in our small community). He saw that I had clothes for everyone for a couple of days, toothbrushes, soap, a month supply of our prescription meds, and some small cans of spam, tuna, freeze dried meals,etc. He suggested a box of ammo for my handgun, and gave me 2 more flashlights and 2 folder knives to go in it.


I showed him a photo of ahome made self rotating can shelf I found on the net. He has built an acceptable replica for me, and the stepdaughter and daughter in law are both interested in having one, as are all of his sisters.
 So it has been in small steps. We are no where near where we need to be, but..... I know we can survive the more probable scenarios right now. Working on the next level.
Now I have begun planting the ideas of food becoming too expensive to afford and maybe needing to provide more of our own meat than in season hunting provides (interpret that statement however you want too  )


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

My wife thinks I'm crazy but she doesn't impede me. I think she sees a need for general prepping but when I buy a side of beef and spend all weekend prepping it in a hundred different ways she thinks I'm wasting my time. She eats it though so...

I learned to not tell any one between the ages of 20 and 45. All though I fall into that category the majority of those people come only from times of plenty and don't see a need for it.

Kids seem to find it interesting though.


----------



## westr01 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Start with the goodies!*



kyfarmer said:


> I have family to take care of, but they are how ya say it head's up their yep, no one want's to even think their way of life will be affected by all the crap going on now. Well it's just me to put it all together for 5 of us and on a limited income at that. In the mean while everyone go's on spending like our gov. has been. It is a tough thing to do by myself. I guess everyone thinks i,ve fliped on them. All i asked was to put some thing back in case of a storm or national emergency. They don't have a clue or want one. It is me and only me to do it and it suck's that's for sure. All i can say for sure it's me and only me 100% trying to maybe have a little something layed back. If it were not for my grandbaby i might have left them to their own. I can't do it. I have to try to fix enough to give her a chance in the future. How many of us are in that shape, trying to do it all by your self in spite of those around you.


I was faced with your exact situation years ago with my first wife. I dealt with it by explaining my concerns for the well being of my family. I didn't want them to go through what I did as a child, little to no food in the house during tough times. 
I was fortunate enough to work for a company that I could buy cases of damaged can goods, cake mixes and frozen foods at a very low price. When the pantry began to fill up with the goods they liked, it became easier to stock up on the necessities. 
So I guess my advice is; stock up on the goodies first, get every one to see that it can be a good idea.


----------



## snugglepeas (Oct 25, 2009)

this was going to be my advice, My husband thinks im crazy if I talk about prepping for WSHTF but if I get 8 of something because I got them cheap with a coupons/sale then he thinks that's just great, personally I dont see the difference but if that's the way I have to say it so that my husband doesnt think im crazy than that's the way it is.



Kriket said:


> A woman's suggestion - Get her into couponing. The "coupon culture" is also one of stockpilers which is extremely helpful when prepping. Depending on what area of the country (deals are harder to find in Canada, especially if you don't have a safeway) I can suggest some blogs to show your wife. Anyway, deal hunting and couponing is like a high, every week I save AT LEAST 50% on my groceries most weeks I save more like 80%. It's very cool to see your grocery bill to go from $150 to $30. It may be the motivation she needs to see that prepping is worth while. I know that's how my DH and I work. He takes care of the financial prepping, and drills (fire and bug out) and I take care of the more domestic things like food and house supplies like making soap and the such.
> 
> I do feel for you, my DH was mega skeptical of my "sillyness" until my job went under and we lived on my "sillyness" for 2 months.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

kyfarmer said:


> I have family to take care of, but they are how ya say it head's up their yep, no one want's to even think their way of life will be affected by all the crap going on now. Well it's just me to put it all together for 5 of us and on a limited income at that. In the mean while everyone go's on spending like our gov. has been. It is a tough thing to do by myself. I guess everyone thinks i,ve fliped on them. All i asked was to put some thing back in case of a storm or national emergency. They don't have a clue or want one. It is me and only me to do it and it suck's that's for sure. All i can say for sure it's me and only me 100% trying to maybe have a little something layed back. If it were not for my grandbaby i might have left them to their own. I can't do it. I have to try to fix enough to give her a chance in the future. How many of us are in that shape, trying to do it all by your self in spite of those around you.


I am not 100% alone in prepping, I have an MSO who is wonderful (for the most part) when it comes to prepping, but, she isn't really one to give up convience - so - when we go grid-free, I have to implement convience into the house. She is willing to spend the money to stock-up on supplies and doesn't mind me spending money on materials to build more shelves. She is anti-clutter though and doesn't like it when my stocking-up fills up too much of the house where it starts to look more like a grocery-store (or worse).

My MSO has posted a few times here, reads only when I email-link a subject to her and only posts if I push her hard enough. Some of my friends are preppers, but, they refuse to spend time on the 'net talking about it.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

kyfarmer said:


> I have family to take care of, but they are how ya say it head's up their yep, no one want's to even think their way of life will be affected by all the crap going on now. Well it's just me to put it all together for 5 of us and on a limited income at that. In the mean while everyone go's on spending like our gov. has been. It is a tough thing to do by myself. I guess everyone thinks i,ve fliped on them. All i asked was to put some thing back in case of a storm or national emergency. They don't have a clue or want one. It is me and only me to do it and it suck's that's for sure. All i can say for sure it's me and only me 100% trying to maybe have a little something layed back. If it were not for my grandbaby i might have left them to their own. I can't do it. I have to try to fix enough to give her a chance in the future. How many of us are in that shape, trying to do it all by your self in spite of those around you.


Kyfarmer, my family spends like drunken sailors. :nuts: I have been married for about 8 years, and the step kids look at me for money or cars and other financial aid. :nuts: They have gotten better, but they are basically clueless and don't even want to be clued in. I know I need to keep planning and prepping so I do. I don't know what would happen if things really got bad. It would probably boil down to everyone for them self in the end. I would like a private bug out spot but that would be divulged in time so I guess we are pretty much in the same boat. The youngest one is the worst, 23, college grad., turned down the only job offer she got and is only concerned about her social life and the color of her hair. :nuts: I some times think I will just disappear on my own, but then I remember my partner and the family and start planning again. I also don't know where to stop ad in sister in law, my mom. My brother and his family are just as bad, they think I'm silly.:nuts:


----------



## sforgays (Dec 8, 2009)

It is always difficult to convince your significant other the wisdom of buying 1000.00 dollars worth of MRE’s if he or she isn’t on board with your squirrel instincts. Try thinking a little more outside the box. Who is going to begrudge you or in most case even notice if you buy 3 more cans of food on every grocery trip. I recently took up candle making so I could provide my wife with pretty smelling candles for the living room (wink, wink). They may not be on board but do you think they will care if you learn how to can food, jams and jellies?


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

sforgays said:


> It is always difficult to convince your significant other the wisdom of buying 1000.00 dollars worth of MRE's if he or she isn't on board with your squirrel instincts. Try thinking a little more outside the box. Who is going to begrudge you or in most case even notice if you buy 3 more cans of food on every grocery trip. I recently took up candle making so I could provide my wife with pretty smelling candles for the living room (wink, wink). They may not be on board but do you think they will care if you learn how to can food, jams and jellies?


What do you mean "do they care" mine loves it, I do all the canning, food storage, planning, weapons, shelter, everything. I guess you might call me a Renaissance Man, a man of all trades, master of none, so to speak.:2thumb: Do like I do, make it your hobby, every guy needs one, can't get you in trouble:scratch usually.:sssh:


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I guess i,ve turned it in to a hobby to and never knew it. I still like to try to think thing's out on this or that, if i can remember to take my meds. Wheres that big green bottle at.  I could dang sure use some at times with this bunch, its a fact.  I,ll still keep plugging away at it here and there.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

bunkerbob said:


> What do you mean "do they care" mine loves it, I do all the canning, food storage, planning, weapons, shelter, everything.


Ditto. I can do all the canning I want as long as *I* do it. I make sure everything gets rotated, search out and procure what I think we might need and then find a place to store it "where it won't get in the way". 
We had a situation this week which vindicated me on one of my quirks that she just couldn't understand. This past summer I put up 50 gal. of water. She thought that was just plain silly since we can take water out of the well with buckets if it came down to that. Well... something went wrong with the pump on Tuesday. We could only get about 8lbs of pressure and I thought it was the pressure switch. A nice quick, easy fix. Went to get the switch and they didn't have one. So now we go home and need to get through the night with only a trickle of water. She sheepishly  asked me how much water I had stored. 
It turned out that the impeller had a couple cracks in it as well as a couple of small pieces broke off of it so we had to replace the pump, but it sure felt good to have some water around to wash up with, brush our teeth and flush the toilet. :2thumb:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I really like the coupon idea. She clips coupons and we shop at discount grocery stores for canned goods and the like. She stays home with the toddler and I don't make a ton of money so we live cheaply out of necessity. So, like you all said, stock up on sale items because they're cheap, not because the world is gonna end.

I believe the political types call it "spin".


----------



## Sam (Jan 7, 2009)

My wife isn't against the idea, but not an active supporter.
She just doesn't realize that we have been prepping for along time 

If SHTW in a serious way, I might have problems with her. Doesn't have the right mindset. She might actually bug. I won't be happy if it happens, but the gate is one way.

Sam


----------



## drhwest (Aug 7, 2009)

My wife knows things are not going well in society, but she doesn't seem very interested in preparing for any kind of emergency. On the bright side she doesn't mind me preparing. Other than certain monetary limitations, she pretty much gives me free reign to do what I think is best for the family. None of my immediate friends and family are preparing, so I'm just going it alone for now.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm a 52 year old batchelor, no serious relationship and (thankfully!) no kids.
Elderly parents have no interest - Dad just wants to stay on his property, though he is a do-it-hiselfer and a survivor-type. But no real preps beyond basic storm preps. Sister is clueless, a liberal married to a liberal. She once had the basics of a good prepper setup - 8 acres inthe country, well with handpump, enough land to garden and livestock for a family.
BIL corrupted her and they moved to the city, now on their little half-acre of Suburban Hell.

I have been prepping and stocking for about ten years. Got LTS food for a year, water for six months (careful rationing), all else for basic survival. But I too am on a half-acre (further out). Begun gardening and trying to go off-grid next year if the economy doesn't totaly tank by then. Ten years to retirement, so still have to work in town too.

I do have two good buddies who are 'casual preppers', both married. But they aren't as serious about it as I am.
No co-workers are into prepping. One seemed to be interested, but he voted for the current misadministration and really hasn't a clue. He once gave me the old line about "Coming to your house if it gets bad!" I asked him if he could outrun a bullet? Last we talked of prepping.......  
I did give him a basic list of preps and online places to look into for info.

Neighbors are mostly elderly on fixed incomes and not interested, or younger folks who are clueless.

So yeah - I'll be 'lone wolfing' it.


----------



## mirigraber (Dec 11, 2009)

My kids are on board as long as they don't have to help. My BF has a level of interest but not to the degree I have. The silliest comment I have heard within my family is that they would not want to be alive in catastrophic times. I told them that I was pretty convinced they would. I am mostly on my own in terms of the actual work but my family does seem to appreciate the effort which is pretty similar to the way they feel about cooking, cleaning, etc.  The oldest appreciates it most and the youngest seems to be proud of what I'm doing. The middle boy isn't interested at all. Which means that all of them are reacting true to form. I have always expected my family to respect whatever I do and I think this carries over into preparedness. It would be nice to have more support but I've always been a pretty independent person and can make do without it.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

My wife is on-board as far as developing usefull skills is concerned; she has made numerous comments that she feels safer because I train on a regular basis with swords, axes, shields, in addition to firearms and archery. Ditto with the idea of building things; she is good with the idea of my mastering building in wood or stone. Her degrees are in Western Equestrian Training and Equine Business Management, and she actually has a lot of experience working with animals, treating them, and running a farm. She's not too keen on keeping lots of food piled up right now, mostly because she is a neat-freak and we don't have much storage space in the current house we are renting. Hopefully we will be buying a few acres and a small farm soon. Our house in God-forsaken Ohio had a lot more storage, and he had enough food for about two months at any given time, so I'm sure we can start to stockpile food when we have a bigger place.

My wife doesn't see the need for more weapons, but she has yet to say, "No." She has a less pessimistic outlook on the world scene than I do, but she is a realist. She understands that things could easily go south.

Her main concern is that I don't waste too much money on it . . . things have been tight, financially since she got laid off this past January. We used to be very comfortable, and now things have been tight for a while. The good thing is that she recently got another full-time job that pays well, so I'm hoping to start stocking up a bit more. This has actually been a good thing, because as money has been tighter, it has helped me to prioritize more; when i am looking at something like a video game or performance parts for one of my cars, I sometimes think, "Will this help me or even be around when the lights go out?".

My dad and his family actually have a pretty thorough stockpile at their place. Lots of guns, ammo, food, animals, fuel, etcetera. I've been getting a lot of support from him since we found out we have a mutual desire to be ready for what may come.

The rest of my family can see the wisdom in being prepared, but don't yet see the need.


----------



## Kriket (Dec 9, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> I have an MSO who is wonderful .


MSO = my significant other? I swear this isn't my first trip on the internet but I haven't seen this one yet, I usually just see it SO (if that is what it stands for)


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Kriket said:


> MSO = my significant other? I swear this isn't my first trip on the internet but I haven't seen this one yet, I usually just see it SO (if that is what it stands for)


Close - Most Significant Other .. my primary-mate :wave:


----------



## Stu Padasso (Aug 24, 2009)

You are in a bad situation ...and will only get worse if S.H.T.F.....Depending on how strong your survival instinct is will determine what you will do.

1. If you let everybody in the all your supplies does down in proportion to the # of people....If most are family that don't give a s*&t about there spending and do no prepping....Will lead to problems down the road ......you will see how useless they were b 4 the balloon went up....and they will continue to be useless....and will want to know everything you have for them....and will bitch because you did not have enough for them to survive a year....Plus all the inner family problems....now throw in some guns and things will not go good.

2. You tell them you’re sorry...and there are not enough supplies for all of them...you’re on you’re on.......

either way is a road to despair.....knowing that you could have survived a lot longer if your free loading family...friends would have only saved a little here and there...things would be better...but NO...they would not even after you warned them.....now there on your door step...bitching because they have to eat beans & rice another day...

2. or knowing that you sent your family & friends away, most likely to cretin death
OR
3. You do no prepping...and if S.H.T.F. you have nothing so they will not have you to count on...also since you have nothing.....the end will come quick...you will starve to death...or some one will come looking for supplies and kill you and and take it......Which the last is probley the easy way out..Since the end will come early

Hard views...but if this thing that we all are prepping for comes down it will be a living hell....and I don't know how many people out there have seen the evil that our kind can do ......but believe me you can not even begin to comprehend what your neighbors...friends will do when there family is hungry...not to mention the gangs that will form...and the only way they have to survive.....is to take it form someone else....they will also take your wife....children and use them....and either trade them to some other S*&T heads or kill them
All this is not what you want to hear...it’s not touchy..Feely....I feel sorry for your situation....BUT...wake up.....what you want to do... protect your family and try and survive..And keep on going no matter what...never fold..and do what ever it take to survive.....You have some hard decisions to make....I suggest you look for others like your self ...that have formed a group of like minded people that have made a commitment to SURVIVE!!!!!

When people find out that I’m a perpper and I’m preparing for what ever...they say ...No Problem ...if anything happens Ill come to your place...I tell them Love to have you....BUT IF YOU ARE SERIOUS....I'll give you a list of things to bring....Because I belong to a group of people that have been preparing for bad times..and they will not take you in #1 they do not know you...#2 you have no supplies...and why should they save there money to buy survival stuff....when you are spending your money on useless stuff.

Either way ......hard decisions...and none are good

D.P.
Hope I spelled every thing O.K.....
P.S Try going to survival.com....they have a list of "finding others" and some good reading....


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Stu, great response, I agree with you 100%, great idea giving them a list of stuff to bring. I just need to make a list for them. Don't worry about your spelling, I'm a fonettic speller also,


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

My spouse and I are equal partners in our disaster preparedness plan. I've kept metrics the past several years to make sure we know how long something lasts so we'll know how much to keep on hand. We're sitting on a fully funded six-month plan right now. 

No one besides me and my spouse knows the depth of our plan. A few friends know we do "something" and I have offered to help them with a plan for their family. A few of those few friends just laugh and say they'll come to our ranch if something happens. I smile and and tell them that's just not going to happen. I say it in such a way there is no misunderstanding.

I will be happy to help people create a plan for their family. I will not, under any circumstances, sacrifice my family's well-being and safety just because other people refuse to believe in disaster preparedness.

I am also a realist - desperate people do desperate things in desperate times. That's why we keep a rifle by the door and handguns in every room.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Country Living said:


> My spouse and I are equal partners in our disaster preparedness plan. I've kept metrics the past several years to make sure we know how long something lasts so we'll know how much to keep on hand. We're sitting on a fully funded six-month plan right now.
> 
> No one besides me and my spouse knows the depth of our plan. A few friends know we do "something" and I have offered to help them with a plan for their family. A few of those few friends just laugh and say they'll come to our ranch if something happens. I smile and and tell them that's just not going to happen. I say it in such a way there is no misunderstanding.
> 
> ...


WELCOME, Country Living, from a long time preparer. :wave:What do you mean by "you've kept Metrics" to keep track of how long something will last. I'm not familiar with that term, maybe its just me:scratch


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

bunkerbob said:


> WELCOME, Country Living, from a long time preparer. :wave:What do you mean by "you've kept Metrics" to keep track of how long something will last. I'm not familiar with that term, maybe its just me:scratch


Thanks. I enjoy reading your posts.

I used to do disaster preparedness on a corporate level. When we retired to the ranch I created a family plan that was specific to us living in the country.

Metrics are just numbers, in this case - how much we use of what.

Our plan is not something that sits back in a closet and gets dusted off if/when we need it. We live our plan every day. The food we store is the food we normally eat. All the toiletries, cleaning supplies, vitamins, etc. are used in our daily life. We simply keep more of everything we use. My husband is building a holder for the bags of dog food. This way I don't have to keep moving bags around to get the newest expiration date.

We know how much to keep because we know how much we use (metrics). We use 4 rolls of toilet paper a week. We need 96 rolls for our 6 month plan. We use two tubes of toothpaste a month, one bag of dog food a month - do the math to get you to your comfort level. Everything is counted.

Our plan is on a slightly different perspective. It's two-fold. 

Most plans are based on "cause". We don't care what caused the event, we know the effect is: power outage, food supply chain disruptio/contamination, buildings damaged, etc.
Our plan is not just life/safety, it also includes financial. We have a credit freeze on the three credit bureau accounts to virtually eliminate identity theft (ask someone who has had their credit stolen and they'll tell you it's a nightmare to get it fixed.) We get our teeth cleaned twice a year to avoid gum and dental problems later in life.

A lot of our plan evolved from just hating to have to go to town to pick up milk and bread. I found a great milk alternative on the web. We use one #10 can every three months (metrics) and I have a two -year supply (it has a 5 - 10 year shelf life unopened.)

Bread has always been a sore spot with me. Store bought bread costs too much, it tastes "doughy", and it's the first thing to go in case of an event. Store bought flour has a short shelf life - less than a year. We now grind our own wheat berries (7 year shelf life) and make our own bread. Our bread uses honey instead of sugar and no eggs. I have over a year's supply of ingredients for bread. I found this recipe on the internet - Urban Homemaker. It's great.

We have a whole house generator that uses propane. In case of a geophysical event or even a terrorist attack, natural gas may not be available. Our propane company has a disaster preparedness plan that keeps the propane flowing. Even then we have our substantial camping equipment to use as a fall-back. I'm still betting on a grid failure.

With that baseline, in case of an event I've created barter items. I can trade a loaf of homemade bread for just about anything. I have a stash of salt and sugar - always good barter items in case of long-term events.

I can't emphasize enough that we live our plan. The only thing that's missing is canning and I'll pick that up this summer. Our neighbors have been very generous with their garden (I don't garden - and, yes, shame on me!) and we give them bread. We have this barter relationship with several neighbors.

I write three dates on every non-perishable item we buy: Purchase date, expiration date, and open date. I use the open date to determine how long it takes to use the item so I'll know how much to keep in stock.

One more thing and I will quit. We also have a "red folder" in which we keep our social security cards, copies of driver's licenses, passports, birth certificates, marriage, certificates, wills, etc. On the back of that folder, in size 18 font, is everything that goes in the backpack: medication, keys to everythings, address books, checkbooks, extra reading glasses, cell phone, camera, purse/billfold, memory stick for the household inventory. The red folder and the backpack go in the shelter in case there is a wind event (i.e. tornado). Or, if for some strange reason we have to leave, they go with us. They are the essence of our legal and financial identity.

Sorry for the long post. Questions?


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Sounds like we have a lot in common.I have a simple website with some of my preps...bunkerbob. Look forward to more discussion.


----------



## pmabma (Dec 4, 2008)

Something to think about, My hubby and I prep together and I depended on him for a lot of know how, things I didn,t think I would have to know, I was wrong, he suddenly passed away on Dec.1st, now I am lost, so you might want to teach all you know to the ones you have helping you, I have so much to try to figure out. I do have my kids to still help me, but it,s just not the same.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

pmabma said:


> Something to think about, My hubby and I prep together and I depended on him for a lot of know how, things I didn,t think I would have to know, I was wrong, he suddenly passed away on Dec.1st, now I am lost, so you might want to teach all you know to the ones you have helping you, I have so much to try to figure out. I do have my kids to still help me, but it,s just not the same.


I am truly sorry for your loss, our prayers and blessings are for you. 
You are right, I try and show my wife everything we have and how to operate it, especially because we live off the grid and have several electronic inverters that need attention occasionally, how to turn the genset on and off, how to shut off the well pump, etc. I have printed simple instructions and placed them near each device for help and for a neighbor that may be helping during a vacation.
But for the life of me she will not learn the TV remote, sorry just a little bit of levity.
Keep in touch, I will try and answer any questions if I can, and if I can't I'm sure someone on the forum can.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

bunkerbob said:


> Sounds like we have a lot in common.I have a simple website with some of my preps...bunkerbob. Look forward to more discussion.


I had already been looking at your pictues. You're more "bunkered-down" than me! :congrat:


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

pmabma said:


> Something to think about, My hubby and I prep together and I depended on him for a lot of know how, things I didn,t think I would have to know, I was wrong, he suddenly passed away on Dec.1st, now I am lost, so you might want to teach all you know to the ones you have helping you, I have so much to try to figure out. I do have my kids to still help me, but it,s just not the same.


I'm sorry for you loss. One of the items we have in our "red folder" is a "Death and Critical Illness" folder. In that folder are all the things we need if one of us dies or is critically ill. It includes medical information (carrier, policy number, and a copy of the insurance card), health care directives, a list of all financial institutions including account numbers and phone numbers,etc.

It will be hard to do things by yourself that he did or you did as a couple. If you don't mind, I would be interested to know when you face a challenge and what you did to overcome it. I don't know how to do everything my husband does around the ranch so I would have to create a list of people who had those skills. That may be something I need to do.


----------



## mirigraber (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss pmabma. I hope you're able to take comfort in your children and in knowing that you're continuing with something that must have been very important to you're husband.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear of your husband's passing, pmabma. Please keep in mind that your PS family is with you in spirit and we will do anything we can to help you keep putting one foot in front of the other, even if it's just to function as a sounding board for you to vent some of the inevitable frustrations that you will face. You'll make it...you'll hurt but you'll get through it...in short, you will survive and we will help you.


----------



## gamom (Dec 21, 2009)

well I'm mostly alone in my prepping for a family of about 11 (2 parents, 8 children, & a fiance). DH is totally into hunting, fishing, etc, and thinks me canning and such is a good way to save money. He's into the saving money aspect, while I'm into both saving money and prepping for a myriad of disasters.
Now, the fam is on board with having a few days worth of supplies for a small natural disaster such as a tornado or storm that knocks out power... but other than that....

So I prep alone and honestly they don't even have a clue. Canning, water storage, herbal remedies for my own medical kit, a freezer full of meat, making jerky, dry beans and stuff to save money, etc, are all normal to them yet they still won't see it as important to their possible survival. Oh well, they will be happy if we ever need it!!

PMAMBA ~ First, I'm so sorry for your loss (((hugs))) Second, I have those same thoughts, so I am teaching the children a variety of skills and passing along knowledge in the form of "what if this were to happen?" I take them in the woods and we learn "camping" skills ... we drive down the road and I ask them things like "do you know what to do if the bridge broke (kid terms!) and the car went into the lake?" Little do they know, I'm passing along my knowledge just in case something happened to me.
I have been pleased to discover that my 9 year old (#7 in line) has soaked up every bit of information he can glean off of Survivorman and Man vs. Wild  He has amazed me with his know how and when I asked him how he figured "that" out, he says, "Survivorman mom, duh!" Makes me grin!


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey gamom....my wife and I do the same things with our children. My youngest is 9 and like her siblings make fire, shoot and prepare a variety of game (deer, rabbits, and quail), etc.


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm basically alone in my preparations.

It doesnt bother me a bit. I think if you're an alpha type person, its not a disadvantage.

I'm including enough supplies for my girlfriend. She'll come in handy for things that girls can do


----------



## pmabma (Dec 4, 2008)

Bunker Bob I have taken your advice about putting directions on things, I am fairly ok getting our food supplies and other things for the inside , but all the outside things my hubby did, I really had a blonde moment when our power was out 2 days. who would have know you have a little switch to cut the gas on, dah, well I do now, after pulling that dang thing, trying to crank it, has a electric start too, didn,t know that either, I am starting all over on this stuff, and thank all of you for the nice emails, meant alot, All these things are so hard without my hubby.I have so much to learn, but I,m working on it everyday, need your prayers . I just thought I was ready. I am putting my directions on how to use each and every thing outside. I am far far far from being ready in case shtf.


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

Sorry for your loss pmabma

I am doing the prep thing solo. My DW isn't into this thing and even gives negative comments every time I add preps , but it gives me the shivers to even think of what life could be without her. 

Take it a step at a time , and you wil be fine. Your hubby is nearby and will be pleased to see your progress. God bless all of you


----------



## InTheTrenches (Feb 21, 2010)

*Food Storage Program*

It can be frustrating to be the only person in the home with a sense of urgency regarding preparedness. It feels like the old story of the ant and the grasshopper where the ant is busy working while the grasshoppers are enjoying the sunshine. But we know from the story that the ant is the one who ultimately is prepared. A good way to start is with a food storage program. Here's a link I wrote that might help you out. In The Trenches - Budgeting for Financial Survival and Recovery: Starting a food storage program. Good luck.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

At first I was alone. Then I started printing some of the articles I read on my computer(about the ecconomy) and putting them in my husband's lunchbox. He is now fully onboard. If there is a sale on something we use I stock up. If you think you would like to get a couple of cans, get 4 instead. That way you don't strain your budget. We also have a garden and can everything. We hunt and can the meat. Do what you are able to, as you are able, soon you'll have a good supply. Do it quietly, the more you talk it up the more they won't listen. At least you will have peace of mind knowing you have done what you could.


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

I was driving down the hwy the other day and saw an old restored farm flatbed truck with side panels, circa 1940's. I commented to the DW what a cool truck, _*she replied, yeah, would make good big out vehicle.*_ :dunno:

Never saw that coming. One day, with patience, maybe they all wake up.

One leader once said, "if they are not against us, they are for us".

Any support is welcome in our line of "hobby"


----------



## keepitlow (Oct 22, 2009)

I got an old wife. But am in the same boat as the OP. So I say 100% alone in prepping. But she shares some of the $$ to prep.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, purty much just me. I'm sure when the time comes, they'll be home cause this is where they come when trouble visits. 

I just keep quitely pluggin away at it. 

Bout all ya can do, take care a yer own an the rest a the country gonna have ta figure it out when the trouble hits. Can't mother the world my dad used ta say.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I’m in a solo ship here. Mid 50’s, single, no children and only the mutt (10 YO black lab, Wendy) to keep me company. Actually been single all my life so have always been chief cook and bottle washer! If something needs doing and I don’t do it, it don’t get done. If I wake up in the morning and it is freezing inside it is because I was a moron and didn’t stoke the stove proper. On the plus side, if I put something down it is right where I left it and if I can not find it, it is my fault.

Kind of makes prepping easier from a planning standpoint. I do not have to try and please someone else with my choices of food or choice of necessaries. I’ve lived w/out electricity and indoor plumbing before so know I can easily get along without what most of society consider necessities. Still do not have a cell phone or home internet and no plans for them anytime soon.

There are disadvantages to being alone though. I have to plan all projects so that they can be done by one person and one set of hands. This causes one to always be thinking, planning way ahead and to find alternative ways to do most projects. If I need an extra set of hands to hold the end of something I have to create those helping hands before I can do the job. If I have something really big or heavy to move I have to use my head not my back to do it. If I’m up on the scaffolding and need another brick, I have to go down and get the brick before I can lay it (might as well mix another batch of mud as long as I’m down too), that sort of thing. Also food is not cheap if purchased in containers for the consumption of one person. Example: a single serving can of baked beans might cost $1 and a can holding 10x that amount might cost $4. If I want a melon I have to eat a whole melon or pay just as much for a few slices already cut and packaged. I use pint jars to can as you open a quart jar of something with no cold storage and most likely it’ll go bad before you can finish it. Where a family can eat a whole quart jar in one sitting it might take me 4 or more meals to kill it.

I’ve adapted and so look at things differently than those folks with partners or others in the household. I’ve always lived with a garden and can eat what’s ready for days or weeks on end. When beans and squash are ready I’ll be having beans and squash for dinner every night that’s for sure! Sunday’s are DD day (Domestic Drudgery). Besides all the home keeping chores I cook for the week. I’ll make a big pot of stew, soup or a roast and eat off it all week. I have had the same thing for breakfast, lunch and dinner for days in a row. Not getting sick of eating the same thing is a great survival skill. When I open a #10 can of what I have stored you can bet it will be what I eat until it is gone, and I can be happy with it too! Sure I will have other foods to supplement with but for the main courses it is whatever is opened at the time. 

The only thing you have to deal with when being 100% alone is being alone, by yourself and not going nuts. Sure, most folks have gone a few days or a week alone after having a family around but that isn’t the same. When you are alone and know it might be a long time before anyone might stop by, you are all alone. I’m talking no TV or radio, alone. It can be a real mind boggler for someone who is used to having people around to be in that situation. I’ve had dogs and they are great to talk to, great listeners anyway. You need to find things to occupy your time and mind besides just chores. I play clawhammer banjo and that is great for killing time with no one to talk to. Reading or writing help too. Make sure you have a few cheap hobbies. Something like whittling, get sticks and make a model log cabin, and barn, and outhouse and fence and… Most of all try and make even the most mundane projects or chores fun. I guess that is long enough of a ramble.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Gee, Woody...it was interesting reading your post. I think longingly of having a whole day to myself. A day where I don't have anyone else to take care of, a day without interruptions, no one else I have to cook for or clean up after. A week would be amazing. It would take that long before I could believe it was real!

I try to be grateful for having a large and loving family, including children and grandchildren, and I try to be careful what I wish for (time alone). 

Mostly I'm grateful that our kids and their families are all preppers too. And I'll be grateful for all their extra hands when the SHTF.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Being alone sux !!*

I've been the prepper in most things and always buy in bulk when possible, My lady Sandy never said a word about having 10 3# bags of coffee beans around, she liked coffee too and her thought on prepping was that she knew I would take care of her. I was her prep plan lol...

Then one day she had a small problem so I dragged her to the Doc ( screaming and fighting all the way) he took one look and said go to the Hospital now, we did and they found a tumor 90 days later I was alone.. I was prepped for everything...but that..and alone sux!

I can shoot alone , fish alone. I can do many things alone.... but the worst thing is looking at a beautiful sunset.....alone. that really sux, unless your looking at one with somebody who just don't see the beauty of it...then your "really" alone.

I just prep with the thought in mind that somebody is gonna say lets head for Hozay's place he's prepared, my friends know there is a place for them wherever...

Now I'm part of a wonderful family in East Texas who live the homestead life and made me welcome, it's good to have some place to be wanted and needed...

But I still burn up the highway back to the high Country every May and right now the "Honkers' are calling as they fly over that it's almost time to head South...

So..I prep there and here and in my truck, I just always have something with me and at both ends of the highway...

So while prepping alone ain't great, "being" alone sux!! BUT!! I have a plan!!! yes I do!!...next summer I'm going hunting!! and not for meat!! I may be old and slow but I'm pretty steady..and I can sniff out a trail and I figger I'll fill that tag!! lol


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

In our family no one is prepping but us. My sister knows she should but can't get her husband on board, so she does nothing. There is no way we will be able to take care of everyone. Children & grandchildren alone add up to 27. I can't imagine telling them no. Guess we will have to work harder and put back more. When this does happen they will have to pitch in and do some work in order to eat. On that point I can be strong. God help us all. All other relatives and friends will have to bring some things with them to add to the stash or they can't stay. Lord please give me strength.


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

My wife is very into canning, gardening, etc., so I guess in her own she is a prepper. We just do not see eye to eye on what prepping is. I am more planning oriented and she is more let's just have it and not to worry about why.


----------



## Preparedoffgrid62 (Nov 26, 2010)

Howdy all
Same here, on my own at it, spent a couple years wasting time talking to people as bullheaded as and look a lot like me..before the current prepping run..gave up..went at it..got the land, camp trailer, renovated and repaired it, used the gold prospecting hobby as my excuse..am an old placer miner, among a hundred other things to buy the bacon..
so getting the camp for that with the added understanding it would make a great resource for shtf events..have the generator on my balcony of 9th floor apartment building I live in and so when the Friday beer crowd takes out a power pole I can fire it up..and keep things frozen..run electric heaters..radio for info..etc..it's a nice quiet running rig..6250 watts. 1500 back up..
Was a real enjoyable time working on the trailer over the trailer over the first winter I got it..kept me busy..running to Canadian tire for parts and tools, mostly tools..had none at all, most the materials for renovations came with trailer..fire sale steal of a deal..
Painted her up..looks good eh, in my album..only pic small enough to get uploaded..the others are of land..
I call the kids, now families of their own..but they don't answer the phone any more..heh..DO NOT WANT TO HEAR THAT DAD..:tmi:
They are sure I am off my Prozac..
The peace of mind 6 years later is priceless..wow..and theres room for the family when they do realize. Plus I get right across the continent from them too. 
Loading in the supplies.. dry goods..canned goods..have my bush skills..once I am on the land then I have lots of work too..
Be grabbing another trailer and out fit solar as the other one is..easier than dragging mine across Canada..so have two places..Rockies in Alberta ..home place New Brunswick..among a group of neighbors all preppers..great folks..
Plus the Maine preppers..great resource too..getting to be regular army of us I see that..wow thats great..just exploding with preppers now..
So being alone becomes a matter of perceptions. I don't feel at all alone any more..:congrat:
folks I email and enjoy all over the two countries..I wrote a bit about preparing dry meat and other things..on the forums..just keep adding as I think of things..
Try not be too redundant with my posts..or opinionated..:booboo:
Have spent summers out the bush alone except when friends drop by..if they can find me..it's good to have some solitude too..day just sitting looking at the natural world and feelin fine..
I think due to the hosts of threats we face I am going to built in an earth shelter home..easier to heat only make up about 26 degrees..small fire place or stove..I'm high up too with water on the place..
48 degrees year round..out of sight out of mind.
bit of a bunker function..put in rear escape tunnel hidden..all solar and water and wind power..gens for what ever.. building tools etc.. garden of course.. salmon river below me..lots game wander by.. I'd buy a license tho..:sssh:
well goin on again.
peace out and take care..:earthhug:


----------



## iouJC (Nov 20, 2010)

Yup. I'm alone in prepping, and alone in my life. I figure I won't last too long when the "starving hoards" come a round. And I get really lonely in the "world I have built." 
I don't share my plans or ideas with anyone. I only know one other person who also preps. She and her husband are very prepared and they have offered once to have me join them when the SHTF. But no more has been said about it for several months. I agreed when they offered, and gave them the same offer back if something should make their place a place they cannot stay at. They have several other friends who also prep, but I do not know them. They have acreage and live in an area that will be too close to an area that has alot of people who won't think twice about stealing from them. I live in an area that used to be fairly secluded, however now they have built a highway about 1/2 mile from me and I feel much more exposed.
In the past, when I have shared ideas about prepping, people looked at me like I had three heads, so I learned to be quiet. It is going to be unbelievable when everything does fall apart.....people are really quite stupid in reality. I don't have TV, and haven't had for the last 15 years or so, so I really have no contact with the "world" other people live in. The only time I really see TV, is when I stay overnight for my job, which I do about 1X a week now, and the TV shocks me with what is on it. I generally watch Glen Beck and Fox most of the night with a few cop show on the side. Sometimes I wonder if I am crazy.....I have lived a prepping life-style for many years and it has helped me tremendously through many hard times.....when my DH died, when I was sick for 2 years and couldn't work, and several times when money was short. In actuallity, I don't know any other life-style. I have been this way since college. My parents were children of the depression and always stored extra. When I moved away from home, they turned my bedroom into what they called "the store." They put in shelves and stored about a year's worth of food......Daddy had cans stacked to the ceiling and 6 deep full of silver coins when he died. My stupid sister bagged them up, took them to the bank and cashed them in for "money you can spend." It is difficult for me to comprehend the ignorance of others, and it is very frustrating. There are times when I think they will deserve what is coming, but I don't really feel that way.....
I feel very islolated. I can't talk about what is "real" in my life, because they either think I'm nuts or will come to me when things do happen, asking for help. Meanwhile they go on their cruises and spend their money like there's no tomorrow. I guess in a way, I am jealous of them....I often wish I could have the things they have and go the places they go, but in reality that life is so empty.......they have no anchor, no reason to exist, except to consume.....I wonder about myself most of the time.....and I'm really pretty lonely most of the time.......


----------



## Preparedoffgrid62 (Nov 26, 2010)

*Preparing alone*

Hi Missourah..:flower:
enjoyed your very candid post..:kiss: it's good you have connections with others. Makes a difference having some back up in the world. I enjoy the security of others too in my new community. Sorry you have had a loss of DH, must be a painful thing for you. People need contact and a society of friends and family around them. Especially when there is a disaster of any sort.As much as I enjoy my own company there are times when it gets kinda lonesome. In reality we are all of us alone inside our existence. 
These forums and other sites where we connect make a big difference for me.Don't have net in the bush tho. Good thing there are others out there too.Breaks the monotony when we have passers by stop to chat and have a coffee break. 
Some times get invitations to join a campfire evening, week enders mostly and I enjoy the social life such as it is..
When I was sitting over wintering in the city, planning for the next spring trek to the mountains, the planning isn't any different than prepping for any kind of trouble. Good practice for a 4 month or more stay in the sticks.
Got away to Yukon last fall and revisited the old haunts. It was a shock to see entire ranges removed and sluiced into flat rocky tailings. The rush is on again. 
Take care ioujc. Just may be all for naught. Have new materials on the NWO from govt files via foi on Blackvault.com peace:goodluck:


----------



## unclebob (May 14, 2010)

100% alone. I am happily divorced (15 years) with three grown sons. I have all but given up trying to date or find anyone as they don't seem to walk the same path as I'm on. I have a small country place in western Indiana to kick back and place in a town near a city. 112 mile door to door between my places. I have a elderly Mother I help out near the city. That keeps me busy along with the cattle and chickens.



Country Living said:


> A lot of our plan evolved from just hating to have to go to town to pick up milk and bread. I found a great milk alternative on the web. We use one #10 can every three months (metrics) and I have a two -year supply (it has a 5 - 10 year shelf life unopened.)
> 
> Bread has always been a sore spot with me. Store bought bread costs too much, it tastes "doughy", and it's the first thing to go in case of an event. Store bought flour has a short shelf life - less than a year. We now grind our own wheat berries (7 year shelf life) and make our own bread. Our bread uses honey instead of sugar and no eggs. I have over a year's supply of ingredients for bread. I found this recipe on the internet - Urban Homemaker. It's great.


If you don't mind what brand is the milk replacement? 
Also If you will, what is your bread recipe?

Thanks
UB


----------



## Solvo Pium (Nov 18, 2009)

*Suggestion*

Hey Farmer. I'm with you on the storage of goodies. My wife is reactionary, not prevention or preparring. I have long military background and read alot about taking care of ones self.

Here is a suggestion, and for everyone else. Go to shelfreliance.com. You can make a plan in accordance with how many people in your group, ages of each, how many calories you think you may need daily, and how long you want to have food stored up for. The recommendations are from dieticians, so it gives you recommendations for each food group. Then print out what they recommend. Take out what you don't want or add to it. You don't have to buy anything, this will give you a good idea of how mucy food needs to be in storage. Go to Samsclub.com and look up emergency food, Auguson Farms has better prices than shelfreliance, although shelfreliance is not bad. Now this is all for long term storage. You may want to buy the large cans of food at Sams in accordance with what the plan from shelfreliance shows. Much cheaper, but you need to store them according to date and rotate them out. Buy the big 50 lbs bags of rice and beans, etc. It is a start, and once you start storing some food, it's like a savings account, you'll add up. Also look for coupons, etc. MRE's only have a 5-8 year shelf life, are expensive, so bypass these. Best of luck to you luck, keep what you do under you hat, I've been trying to get friends and family on board, and get a look like I'm taking things too serious.


----------



## truthfulwon (Jan 27, 2010)

I am the only one in my household preparing. My daughters and son in law think I am a waco. But they thought that also when I told them they shouldn't vote for Obama. I have been putting things to the side. I have a very limited budget and GOD has provided for me big time. 

I look at all the stuff I have set aside and it is literally a miracle. I have found so many bargins. I live near Family Dollar they know me well there. It is like my second home. (lol) It saddens me to see everything in the store is made in China. Don't get me started.

I live near a grocery store and try to get the sales. I also buy things I know I will definitely need. I know if the lights go out I will be prepared. I am preparing for family as well as others in need. So let them all laugh at least I know I have done all to prepare. They laughed at Noah.


----------



## BoyScoutSurvivor (Aug 18, 2010)

I feel your pain. I am by myself with the preps. My family thinks I am a bit crazy but puts up with it to a point. You can only do so much by yourself. I wish you luck with your preps.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I've been preparing for two years; really got serious the last 6 months..

I just finished canning stew meat (and got broth) to ensure it's there if electricity goes..a little at a time is easier than all day.


Thing is, you can't really tell your neighbors..for fear they'll come for your stuff...I don't even tell my church members because I don't want to choose who to share with 'cause I can't feed all them.

My one neighbor has a pool, no guns. I can't get through to her how important that water will be and how invaded her property will become---she just doesn't get it---that water through my Berkey will taste just great.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow, I am so thankful for this thread. Here I thought I was alone in prepping with a spouse or MSO. I've never had any support from my hubby on anything! I've been prepping for over ten years; but I've only beeen able to do a little here and a little there; mostly sneaking stuff into the corner of the basement I claimed when I married him 15 years ago. 

He actually yelled at me about three years ago and told me I couldn't buy anything else. He was so mad at me. He said there has never been an emergency and there will never be one. He is very sure about this. Well, it really shook me up. I tried to explain things to him, but it is hard when there is no concrete proof to back me up. 

So, I stopped prepping........well almost. As soon as I got over feeling his rath; I started again......  Since we have two homes, I've been adding a little at the second home; afterall it may turn out to be where we are when TSHTF. No one knows when the time will be or when it will happen, right?

My stepkids rolled their eyes at me a couple of years ago. My MIL thinks I'm nuts and my daughter is only half way on board. She has a hubby and four mouths to feed; and barely making ends meet. We have about 13 family members in our immediate area and it will be tough for all if we have to join forces.

I'm disappointed because they don't believe in me; I'm angry because they have made fun of me in the past. I no longer discuss prepping with any family member; except my twinsister; who is in total agreement.

My friends in Idaho finally came around last summer to prepping; I have asked them if I can join them if and when things go bad. I will bring my food rifles and ammo to their place for protection from roaming hoards.

I don't know if hubby will be in CA when things go bad or not; but he'll have to do what he has to do; so will my family, if I'm in Idaho and they are in CA. I think I have provided well for them if things should go bad.

One thing I know for sure, if I was single again and looking for a partner; they would have to have the same mind set as me when it came to prepping. I regret my hubby will never 'get it,' nor will he ever support me.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

As far as extended family goes, I'm all alone too. I've tried to talk to my parents, suggesting that they stock up - they're on Social Security and have land in the southeast, but don't really do anything with it other than live on it. 

One sister is on board with having a :quote: stocked :quote: pantry (with gourmet, organic stuff!), in case of natural disasters, but has no inkling that her place in the big city on the west coast is the worst possible location.

The other sister is part of a "prosperity gospel" mega church in the gulf region, and lives WAY above her means. Every member of her family (she and her husband, one young adult daughter, and three teens) works, and, as far as I know, they spend every penny they make "living." 

Since I live in a different state from them all, I can only hope that they are better prepared than they seem to be from here. :dunno:

My DH thought I was crazy :nuts: for years, but lately he's been coming around - got a membership at Sam's for me, planning a storage room (since I've maxed out the pantry and have started storing foods in our closet, and behind the couch...) 

And, he's recently agreed to build me a chicken coop! :2thumb: That only took me four years of casually mentioning how nice it would be to have fresh eggs...I think the turning point was when eggs at the store JUMPED up almost a dollar per dozen and have not come down. 

All I can say is, do what you can and pray that the others will come around before it's too late.


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

And don't feel like the Lone Ranger you're not the only one with these kinds of problems 
but keep this in mind everyone thought Noah was crazy!
Look how that one turned out in the end...


----------



## vja4Him (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm the only one I know of who is prepping. I'm stocking up for myself and my son, but if we have to head for the wilds, won't matter how much supplies we have at home.

We'll be travelling by bicycle. Hopefully, I can get two B.O.B. Ibex trailers, which will help.


----------



## vja4Him (Nov 17, 2010)

Ezmerelda said:


> As far as extended family goes, I'm all alone too. I've tried to talk to my parents, suggesting that they stock up - they're on Social Security and have land in the southeast, but don't really do anything with it other than live on it.
> 
> One sister is on board with having a :quote: stocked :quote: pantry (with gourmet, organic stuff!), in case of natural disasters, but has no inkling that her place in the big city on the west coast is the worst possible location.
> 
> ...


Sometimes I feel sorry for those people who are into the "Name it and Claim it" false prosperity gospel. When the SHTF for real, many of them will have no clue what to do ..... They might be able to use their thousands or millions of dollars for a few days, or weeks, but I know that I would not trade my supplies for money that will probably be worthless anyways ....


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

vja4Him said:


> We'll be travelling by bicycle. Hopefully, I can get two B.O.B. Ibex trailers, which will help.


If worse come to worse, just get a couple of those bicycle trailers like Wal-mart sells to pull kids in. They'd hold a lot of stuff, they zip shut, and they have a cover for rainy weather.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

One huge advantage of solitary preps would be no one other than the person doing it knows or will speak about it. Any theory, any prep, any step can be done without discussion, without being revealed to another. There's sometimes advantages in disadvantages.


----------



## vja4Him (Nov 17, 2010)

SurviveNthrive said:


> One huge advantage of solitary preps would be no one other than the person doing it knows or will speak about it. Any theory, any prep, any step can be done without discussion, without being revealed to another. There's sometimes advantages in disadvantages.


As long as looters don't get to your stuff! And the police/military doesn't confiscate your supplies. And if you can lay low, so people won't notice that you are eating, still healthy, and strong.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Well, ya gotta figure that once things turn, it won't be solitary any longer.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

vja4Him said:


> As long as looters don't get to your stuff! And the police/military doesn't confiscate your supplies. And if you can lay low, so people won't notice that you are eating, still healthy, and strong.


Good point...I just mentioned to my husband that it's not unlikely that our neighbors and church members will surprise us and be preppers WTSHTF...and they're staying close-mouthed about it like us??


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

I think that we might be surprised at exactly how many folks actually prep and don't talk about it at all.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

vja4Him said:


> Sometimes I feel sorry for those people who are into the "Name it and Claim it" false prosperity gospel. When the SHTF for real, many of them will have no clue what to do ..... They might be able to use their thousands or millions of dollars for a few days, or weeks, but I know that I would not trade my supplies for money that will probably be worthless anyways ....


Yes, and they WILL NOT hear you if you try to point out the error of that teaching. My mom tried, and now my sister won't talk to her.  Of course, my sister stopped talking to me quite a while ago, for pretty much the same reason.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

SurviveNthrive said:


> I think that we might be surprised at exactly how many folks actually prep and don't talk about it at all.


I wish I could stop my husband from talking about it. He tells the guys at his work, "Yeah, my wife has buckets of wheat all over the place." 

How can I get him to stop? :sssh: Keep in mind, he's new to the idea, and probably hasn't even considered that operational security might apply to our home.

Any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## Lonewufcry (Jul 26, 2010)

This has been an issue to me since I started prepping, trying to follow a plan and trying to inform some of my family about it. All I can say is that do what you can for yourself and grand daughter. trying to reason with some people will hurt your head. best of luck


----------



## Calebra (Nov 8, 2010)

Pretty much alone. The only person in my family who even considers what might happen is my mother but she's one of those people that know things are about to go to hell but beleive that somehow it'll just be ok.
Seems like that's a very common attitude--either peiople think that God or goverment or something else will get them through because the idea of them being that person that is dying on the curb from a gut shot is not really a possiblity for them. I guess it comes from that overwhelming belief that most of us have that life will somehow end if we're not around so somehow,someway we'll pull through and be ok.Either that or people assume that there is nothing they can do about it anyways so whatever happens --happens and if they end up startving--what are you gonna do lol? 
So yeah--like most of the time in life--if you have to get something done right --do it yourself.
On the plus side my girlfriend--thank God for her--she is not really into thinking about any of this or believing she can control things in her life but she believes in me. And that helps so much.So I guess I am not alone in this.Now I should just figure out a way to get her into guns.Looking for a pink handgun for valentine's day as we speak lol.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

I am 70 years old and live alone.......have all the food that I might need for the next 7-8 years, seeds and other goodies..........don't need anything else.

Like someone told me "Ponce? if they don't make it you don't have it."... he is wrong but that's ok.


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

I am alone. my married daughter believes in storing food, but her husband doesnt. and since their finances are tight, she wont spend anything extra on preps or extra food.
I tried to get my twin brother and his wife to store food, but they told me if a disaster happens there is no point in living. duh.
my younger brother has a great place with fruit trees, lots of land, so he is better off than most of my family but he has no food stored. knows he should. beleives he should. but says he cant afford it.
so I try to store enough for my daughter and grandsons but all I really have been able to do is take care of myself. my grandsons could eat all my food up really quickly. dont know what I will do when the time comes...
lots of prayers and in the end, we can only put our lives in Gods hands so that is what I do.
and talkin about christians, they are some of the hardest to convince since they seem to think that storing food means they arent trusting God. But Noah didnt say, Oh I know God told me to build an ark but if I do that, that means I am not trusting Him to take care of me. Joseph didnt say, oh I know God warned me of famine to come but I wont store food, I will just trust God to take care of me!
God has warned us, is warning us, of famine coming to the west, to our formerly affluent countries. He expects us to prepare as best we can. yes in the end we must all put our lives in His hands. but when HE has warned us to prepare, then we must obey that warning or face the consequences. for those of us who are unable to do very much, well HE understands that too. but I have just prayed and trusted Him to provide finances, I ask Him to show me the sales on food items, and He has done just that. 
Still I am not as prepared as I need to be.


----------



## cankney (Jul 31, 2010)

*Cyndy*

Just joined this group because I am in the same boat. I noticed you posted this last year and wondering if your circumstances have changed. I am "gathering" for my children and 9 grand-children (little children) because my adult children are in la-la land. When I explain how I see the near future, they think I am exagerating. I told them the money I usually spend on their Christmas presents and birthday presents will be spent on our emergency supplies. I know they will thank me for this when the time comes.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I have an even stickier situation--a friend who just this morning told me her new husband won't let her save/store because she'd look like an idiot like me(my words, not hers) and she suggests hiding her stuff here..

I don't believe this is right--it's her house and her money and I'd put my foot down right now and do what I wanted --

She was upset because I didn't tell her about the 3/$1 Libby's corn, peas, green beans...why bother?? She's rooster-pecked and wouldn't go with me.

I am too old to live under those conditions...Dear Lord, thank you for my understanding. supportive husband who lives in the real world and sees prices rising and only one way to go---UP!!


----------



## sevensix (Oct 24, 2010)

Here's what works for me: Gradual acquisition of supplies over time and as money permits for the big ticket items essential for an adequate response
to threats as they emerge from the chaos. My wife is cool to the idea of prepping but I discovered if I purchase supplies and we use it, say camping, it all jels together nicely. Then, she "sees" the value and my commitment to possible situations and thus avoiding exigent explanations. I don't mislead her but say this item might be useful for us, point to the back of the truck, 
suggesting this is better than not. Having said that she will buy me guns so I'll keep her and continue prepping and hopefully bring her into the fold. I'm campfire and she's microwave. What can I say?


----------



## oraltool (Feb 19, 2009)

I too am on my own. i have small kids so they are not much help but understand my desire to prepare the best I can with what i have. my wife thinks I'm hoarding and says I'm nuts. I just want to start by having water and a well rounded pantry WSHTF. I will shelter where we are. I have alot to learn. 
I have taught myself alot so far but have along way to go, and realize you never stop learning, if you do you have a bad attitude or want to die. IMHO.

Oraltool,


----------



## dawnwinds58 (Jul 12, 2010)

There isn't much you can say to someone with no foresight to prepare for coming problems. BUT? 
Start watching youtube videos on CME's, Coronal Mass Ejections. Get them into the science, rather that the premonition. They work WAY better when they see scienctific evidence of the possibility of losing all electrical supply globaly. The suggestion has made. . .semi-believers. . .out of a few of my family "grasshoppers." The reasons may not be the same, but the result is preparation for loss of power grids. It couldn't hurt, and might get some of them onboard in getting ready to survivie.

Mine? I have 5 children, 15 grandchildren. I have 3 sets of kid/spouse combinations with 10 of my grandchildren and assorted family with no homes to go to living with me. I have the support of my husband and my daughter for the right reasons, and the others help with crops and livestock for just keeping food on the table and canned for winter. If that food happens to be open pollinated and I save seeds, it isn't stange. Now if they find out that includes 50 lbs of Hopi Blue corn, they might wonder about how much I like fresh blue cornmeal.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

kyfarmer said:


> I have family to take care of, but they are how ya say it head's up their yep, no one want's to even think their way of life will be affected by all the crap going on now. Well it's just me to put it all together for 5 of us and on a limited income at that. In the mean while everyone go's on spending like our gov. has been. It is a tough thing to do by myself. I guess everyone thinks i,ve fliped on them. All i asked was to put some thing back in case of a storm or national emergency. They don't have a clue or want one. It is me and only me to do it and it suck's that's for sure. All i can say for sure it's me and only me 100% trying to maybe have a little something layed back. If it were not for my grandbaby i might have left them to their own. I can't do it. I have to try to fix enough to give her a chance in the future. How many of us are in that shape, trying to do it all by your self in spite of those around you.


kyfarmer, I know this is an old thread but was wondering how the battle of getting your family on board was going? I was, and maybe still am, preping on my own to. My wife thinks I'm (lets see if I get this right) crazy, stupid, idiot and off my rocker, oh and lets not forget an easy target for her to make fun of, be-little me and disrespect me, for preping.:gaah: It's OK tho. I just don't talk to here about it any more, other than the off comment about the price of food, gas or electricity(elect. rates have gone up twice in the last 8 months). Once in a while when talking to a friend who's starting to come around to the belief that our country headed to heck in a hand basket I'll make a comment about something loud enough for her to hear. Something may have changed tho, last weekend she didn't say a word when I spent almost $400 on mostly long term supplies, in fact she asked me to put in another small pantry in the kitchen:scratch:woohoo: I filled it with pastas and rice. The other day she asked if we could stock up and store some water, after I picked my jaw up off the floor, I quickly said yes. I didn't ask why, not going to rock the boat(it's a dingy but it's a start). Come to find out a few weeks ago, my sister-in-law is starting to get the preping bug. Shes been watching Beck and Hannity, through a scare into her(what ever it takes). My wife's best friend who just recently became single (now dating my nephew) wants to "stock up" and wants to buy a caner if we buy a dehydrator so we can work together this summer. I guess what I'm saying is keep trying, there's always hope! Thank for letting me get that out, it felt good, I'm done now..lol


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

A lot of people are starting to wake up, even this bunch but ever so slowly. A little here and there with the rise in gas and electric has them thinking a little more. For them here i think it's the seeing the bills and fuel taking a lot more outa the pocket less to go blow at the store and non have to trips getting cut out. Now the prices at the store are showing up in the wallet big time and things are starting to happen as to what do we need and where can we do better on stocking up on certain items, yep the new economy has had an effect on a lot of na sayers. Thing's are looking up here to, like many wish it had been sooner but with more on board, it will be a little easy to get er done lol.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

kyfarmer said:


> *A lot of people are starting to wake up,* even this bunch but ever so slowly. A little here and there with the rise in gas and electric has them thinking a little more. For them here i think it's the seeing the bills and fuel taking a lot more outa the pocket less to go blow at the store and non have to trips getting cut out. Now the prices at the store are showing up in the wallet big time and things are starting to happen as to what do we need and where can we do better on stocking up on certain items, yep the new economy has had an effect on a lot of na sayers. Thing's are looking up here to, like many wish it had been sooner but with more on board, it will be a little easy to get er done lol.


I see this too ... it makes me both happy (that others are starting to see they need to take responsibility for themselves and their families) and sad (how bad is it really if people who don't typically worry about these things are getting scared enough to take some action).


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm glad to report that my fiance is finally on board to prep with me...even though he still thinks I'm a nut job. Hallelujah!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Congratulations Salekdarling!!!

Mrs. Zoom and the kids tolerated me but didn't partake except gardening. My young son latched on a few months ago as he likes the toys (guns, knives...).

My daughter floored me the other day. We just sold a car and Mrs. Zoom came home with the cash. At the table and as a family, I asked "what should we do with the money?". _Just a couple days earlier I told my daughter I found a new ATV for her that we should check out_. There was silence from the kids for a few seconds, then my daughter blurted out FOOD! I guess she's getting on-board.  Later, my wife pulled me aside and said I'm making the kids paranoid, to which I replied "Cool!".

My partner has been somewhat into prepping but for the most part has taken my lead of what to do (or get) and when. This morning he calls me up and says he's going into town to get some things and see if I wanted anything. I passed but asked what he was going to get. He rattled off some things but the one that caught my ear was an entire pallet full of bottled water. Sure enough, there's a pallet load (what is that, 60-80 cases?) of water at the BOL.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeay Salekdarling! SOOOO glad to hear that! (that he's on board, not that he thinks you're a nut  ) I imagine that makes things a boatload easier.

Still going it alone here, although DH likes the idea of being self-sufficient. It's just hard for him to justify spending money on prepping when money is so tight (and he considers my concerns a little more 'out there' than his). The other night I asked him if he thought we'd ever see the money he's been putting away for retirement for the past 25 years. I was shocked when he said 'no' - but he still isn't willing to do something about it. 

This thread has been so touching - I really appreciate reading everyone's stories. Thanks for sharing - it helps.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

goshengirl said:


> It's just hard for him to justify spending money on prepping when money is so tight (and he considers my concerns a little more 'out there' than his).


GG,

I just say that I'm "pre-buying" the things we're going to use anyway. Be it toothpaste, soap, bandaids, canned goods... whatever. We're going to use them regardless but we're just getting them now while the getting is good.

Yea, there's other "prepping" items I don't discuss with the DW but they're things that may be needed, don't go bad but are worthwhile having. Worst case, my kids have all the camping, cooking, winter clothing... they'll need for the rest of their lives.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

bczoom said:


> GG, I just say that I'm "pre-buying" the things we're going to use anyway..


BC, you're right. I do that, too. It helps because now it's becoming routine in our home to have someone say they're out of toothpaste (or socks, or tp, or lemonade mix) and they automatically go to the storeroom fully assuming I've got their item stocked up. So DH sees how that stuff I bought in mass quantity several months ago because it was on super sale really does get used and we don't have to go out and immediately buy it.

But whenever he sees me purchasing several of one item, he knows exactly what I'm up to.  It just seems to make him uncomfortable, I'm not sure why. And I can't say it's a big area of contention with us (thankfully), but it sure would mean the world to me to have both of us being proactive together.

But the Lord blessed me with the family I have, and I'll just have to prepare for them a little on the sly...


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

bczoom said:


> Congratulations Salekdarling!!!
> 
> Mrs. Zoom and the kids tolerated me but didn't partake except gardening. My young son latched on a few months ago as he likes the toys (guns, knives...).
> 
> ...


Lol! Thanks Zoomie! I'm so pumped to say the least. Also, I would say the same if my fiance told me I was making our future children paranoid. I don't lack a sense of humor that's for sure!

Did your partner seriously get an entire pallet of water? Quite impressive! He must be getting very serious!


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> Yeay Salekdarling! SOOOO glad to hear that! (that he's on board, not that he thinks you're a nut  ) I imagine that makes things a boatload easier.
> 
> Still going it alone here, although DH likes the idea of being self-sufficient. It's just hard for him to justify spending money on prepping when money is so tight (and he considers my concerns a little more 'out there' than his). The other night I asked him if he thought we'd ever see the money he's been putting away for retirement for the past 25 years. I was shocked when he said 'no' - but he still isn't willing to do something about it.
> 
> This thread has been so touching - I really appreciate reading everyone's stories. Thanks for sharing - it helps.


Thanks GG! This is how it all started... First we started with discussing the tsunami, and than it led to an argument about my "fear mongering" (which I do not do!) Than I told him having a disaster plan will help your chances of survival in such events...even when you dont know that natural disaster is coming. He agreed to that. Round 1: Salek

Somehow it ended up with the FH and I arguing about y2k and how those people were "fools". I told him that REAL preppers keep their mouths shut and simply rotate their y2k stock out for fresh stock. Lol. He didnt reply to that. Round 2: Salek

This how I explained myself to him: When the event of a possible natural disaster or personal loss occurs, a person should be able to take care of themselves and their family without the assistance of others or the government. A house is a house, it could easily get destroyed in any natural disaster...but losing your family is a different disaster. I am concerned most with protecting my family now and family in the future. In the event of a job loss, a flood, civil unrest (just some random examples), I better know what I am doing to protect what is most precious to me: My Family. Round 3: Salek

He thought I was just being paranoid...yes and no...I'm more concerned about being able to live securely in the event either of us loses a job. It would be more certain possibility of a layoff for me considering I'll be a police officer...and those budget cuts suuurrreee love cops!

I won the fight! Duh, winning!<---Thanks Charlie Sheen for being an idiot. (Only time I will ever mention a popular media icon.)


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

The quake and mess over in Japan might wake up a few. The one thing you hear is there is no more food in the stores. Like most stores i,d say they cycle their stock every 3-5 days so by Monday or Teusday the lack of food will show up in the cities first. The port's were very imporant to them and they are no more. I,am glad a lot of other folk's families are waking up to what could happen, cause it could be any where in the world. No matter the disaster food and water are the no. 1 thing to getting through it.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

This quake & tsunami opened my 75 year old mother up to keeping a little more canned food around and getting a small Colman type stove. This is at least more than she had and I am not so nutty.:scratch


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

DW has been coming around a bit too. She's super budget conscious and buying things in large quantities on sale has become a little more sensible to her here recently. She still thinks I'm a doomer but I can live with that. 

She caught me off guard the other day by asking how we could store a whole mess of flour. I explained the best way was to store wheat and get a grinder (which we don't have yet). She thought about it and seemed to think it reasonable so maybe we'll get there this summer.

I am fortunate to have a decent job in this economy. It isn't great but it's certainly alright and it's steady. We get a bonus every spring that's kind of like a profit sharing thing. Well, mine after taxes was close to a grand this year and DW seems to think it a good idea to use it to stock up on food and supplies and put 2 new windows in the house. YIPPEE!!!


----------



## VOICEOFSAM (Mar 12, 2011)

To kyfarmer don't feel like the lone ranger. I read this twice to make sure I wasn't the one who wrote it. I believe some of us see the signs of things to come when others see only what they want to see. Maybe, in the back of our minds, we remember the story of the grasshopper and the ants we were told as a child and they remember it was just about some bugs. Whatever the reason we need to keep chugging away. Cause the day is coming when you will be asked WHAT DO WE DO NOW?!!! And you will have the resorces to get you and your family thru the situation. I know this as fact. Also a little advice, when the crisis is over, they forget very quickly.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Salekdarling said:


> Did your partner seriously get an entire pallet of water? Quite impressive! He must be getting very serious!


Yep. Helped him unload it tonight.

To my surprise and smiles, he also bought a pallet of toilet paper.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

bczoom said:


> Yep. Helped him unload it tonight.
> 
> To my surprise and smiles, he also bought a pallet of toilet paper.


Ah, the best things in life, wouldn't want to survive with out toilet paper


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

at least we will be the ones who will get to say..." SEE, I TOLD YOU SO...!!" when SHTF...
...with a smile....:2thumb:


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I got the girl to watch an episode of Max Keiser the other day. She isnt opposed to my prepping, as long as she doesnt see it 'interfering' with our lives.
Whered Salek go?


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Immolatus said:


> I got the girl to watch an episode of Max Keiser the other day. She isnt opposed to my prepping, as long as she doesnt see it 'interfering' with our lives.
> Whered Salek go?


Funny you asked where I went because I just started posting again yesterday. I lurked for a couple months. I've been pretty busy with moving, wedding planning, and school. It's all almost over! Yay!


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Congratulations!
Glad to have you back!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Wondered how you're doing - glad to see you back! :wave:


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I am a single mom and I am 100% alone in my preparations. My extended family thinks I'm nuts and of course, there's no one here to help. My kids are on board, though.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

kejmack said:


> I am a single mom and I am 100% alone in my preparations. My extended family thinks I'm nuts and of course, there's no one here to help. My kids are on board, though.


It stinks to feel alone. But with the kids on board, you're never really alone. I bet they'll grow to be even more of a help to you in this endeavor. :flower:


----------



## yerbyray (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re-enactor transition*

I haven't even mentioned it to my family that I have taken on this task but feel they will transition well as they either reenact the American Revolution or the Civil War.

They are use to extended periods without modern "necessities" have adequate skills, and some important pieces of gear that just need to be supplemented with what I am planning.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

My hubby was the same way. He really didn't care what I did, but he wasn't helping. I would get frustrated that he busted into the staples cabinet cuz he couldn't find what he was looking for in the cupboard. Our girls are still young and don't know much about it, so not much help there besides helping me put things away. It took a tornado to knock out the power for 3 days for hubby to come along. The baby wasn't here yet, but we had friends staying with us at the time and they had a 2yr old. As soon as the lights went out and the radio said to get to the shelter, hubby realized how ready I was. He hadn't noticed the BOBs hidden in each room. When we got back, we realized we were gonna be out of power for a few days. I started breaking out for lockdown. We only made 1 trip to the local store, and that was only to see who was out and about. Later on, I overheard him talking to his parents about them needing to be prepared because I was on the way of having us set for a long while. He's since then come along and now helps me in a few things and notices a lot more when we look for stocking up. 

Grateful to the storm that pushed him over the edge, otherwise, I might have to just shut the power down to the house for a couple days. haha


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

ashley8072 said:


> Grateful to the storm that pushed him over the edge, otherwise, I might have to just shut the power down to the house for a couple days. haha


:lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash:
(we do what we gotta do...  )


----------



## yerbyray (Apr 13, 2011)

*What prompted me*

In 1989 the foothills of NC were struck by hurricane Hugo, not the remnants but a full scale hurricane. Where I was, about 350 miles inland, we lost houses, businesses, and people. All utilities were disrupted atleast three days and some areas two weeks. People really didn't know what to do. No one had anticipated the storm to be so distructive this far inland. No one prepared.

I was a college student and volunteer fire fighter at the time but what made my life much easier was that I had the hobby of backpacking. I fired up my little stove, water purification filter, and lived off canned and dry goods. I also was a reenactor so I had plenty of "stuff" to make life easier (lanterns, cooking utensils, etc.)

Luckily my power returned as I live on the same circuit as the city public works department and the local elementary school; both had to come back on so they could start recovery efforts.

Gasoline was in short supply and people really did panic over not having any. Same situation with ice. I rode with a ealthy friend of mine to Boone, NC so he could buy a generator and there were people there from the SC coast to buy generators, tarps, and plywood so they could recover.

I have urged my friends and family to remember that incident as well as some ice storms that have shut off "life" for a few days but it fails on deaf ears.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm not so alone as I thought when it comes to my family!

My Grandfather is here pressure washing my house. I was outside about ten minutes ago helping him and he said, "60 years old, and still working my tail off". To which I replied, "Hell, I won't have a retirement. I'll be working until the day I die."

That incited a wonderful conversation in which we discussed prepping. He told me, "Most college kids your age are out there partying and not giving a care about anyone or anything but themselves. You're twenty-three years old and trying to stock up on food, water, weapons, ammo and medical supplies for your family. You're a smart girl."  That put a smile on my face!

He agrees that the state of the world and of the United States is getting worse every day. My grandfather just didn't know that there was a name for folks like us. Now he does. I'm hoping that our discussion prompted him to take more initiative to get ready for the inevitable considering he has to take care of not only my Grandmother, but my Aunt and baby cousin as well. My family is thirty to fourty minutes away by car. I wouldn't be able to get to them if my paths of travel are blocked.

My Grandparents are struggling with money, as am I...but for family, I'll do anything. I offered to start buying some canned goods and water to set aside for my Grandparents and I'm making emergency kits and BoBs for them for Christmas.

I LOVE making Christmas gifts like that!  So much fun! I love my hobby.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

That's awesome that your making kits for everyone for Christmas. I actually done the same thing one year when I didn't have the money to buy presents. For camping and backpacking, I've always got lots of small aid supplies and was able to make 4 kits (per household), and only out less than 50 bucks for some misc stuff and the big totes that they were packed in. To this day, everyone still has theirs and I've seen them pulled out numerous occasions in disasters. We really only have to worry about winter around here, so in September I go to my parents and make sure they get a resupply list...but, that's about as prepared as they get. At least i have peace of mind that they have the means to treat themselves.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

My wife is definitely a few steps closer to "getting it". Yesterday, I was telling her about the broadcast on CSPAN Radio by a Congressman about the reality and threat of an EMP attack. Once I told her how easy it would be to knock out the grid and that the government estimates that it could take four years to get it up and running again, we began to discuss all of the various implications of that... it was like a lightbulb lit up over her head! Lol

She started saying things like, "we'd have to head for the hills! There would be roving bands of thugs within days once the supplies ran out, we'd have to fight for survival! " I told her of some of my plans, and that seemed to ease her mind a bit, but she is definitely awake to the possibility, now. She spent several hours online researching stuff after that.

I think it was the fact that it came from "credible" sources, rather than something from the internet that sold her. In any case, i'm just glad she is a little closer to getting it.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Turtle said:


> I think it was the fact that it came from "credible" sources, rather than something from the internet that sold her. In any case, i'm just glad she is a little closer to getting it.


Whatever works, eh? :2thumb:

Yeah, my (very liberal, very into finances) brother is in town, and he's expressed a great deal of concern over the coming financial situation. He's shopping here (where prices are less than in NY) and stocking up to prepare for staggering inflation. It's really gotten the attention of my DH and oldest son. I could tell them about rising grocery and clothing prices until I'm blue in the face, but that didn't come close to the impact of hearing my brother speak - because my brother and I are as politically far apart as two people can be, but we agree on this...

The fact that my kool-aid drinking brother is deeply concerned is, frankly, scary - but I'm glad it's having an effect on my DH and son. They see the stuff in the basement in a whole new light...


----------

